# Headline of the Year: Phoenix Suns



## Sueng (Oct 26, 2004)

Which headline defined the Suns' season?


----------



## ChristopherJ (Aug 10, 2004)

None of those really do.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

None of them define the Suns year, but the coolest one was probably seeing a sun in basicly ever All-Star event. I'm not a suns fan, but even I thought that was amazing.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

How bout "Sun run into the Spurs; who beat them at their own game."

Of course them being more efficient and deeper, had to do with it though too.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Simple. "Suns Get Butt Kicked In Conf Finals, Back To Drawing Board"


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Nash's excellence.


----------



## sunsaz (Apr 18, 2005)

Damian Necronamous said:


> Nash's excellence.


Love the avatar.


----------

